
The dystopian lake filled by the world’s tech lust - sergeant3
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150402-the-worst-place-on-earth
======
ColinWright
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9317003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9317003)
(37 comments)

================================

Other submissions with little or no discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10214167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10214167)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10084484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10084484)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9938481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9938481)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9799272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9799272)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9321591](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9321591)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9316025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9316025)
(Oldest, at 230 days)

